# Cockapoo Breeders Canada



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi everyone! After extensive research my family and I have decided to get a cockapoo puppy! I have done A LOT of research and have yet to find a breeder I feel comfortable with that doesn’t have a waitlist into 2022. If anyone has any recommendations for us or know a smaller ethical breeder in the GTA I would really appreciate it! 
thanks!


----------



## Jesssluu (Jan 30, 2021)

anacockapoo said:


> Hi everyone! After extensive research my family and I have decided to get a cockapoo puppy! I have done A LOT of research and have yet to find a breeder I feel comfortable with that doesn’t have a waitlist into 2022. If anyone has any recommendations for us or know a smaller ethical breeder in the GTA I would really appreciate it!
> thanks!


I just recently got my 5 month old f1b cockapoo, Momo, from Lothlorien Wood Kennel. Their located in Belmore, Ontario. Rosalind is not exactly a breeder. She helps Mennonite families find homes for their pups. They also have a website and Facebook group if you wanna look them up. I was skeptical at first but the members on the group are super lovely and seeing how well their pups was really reassuring! 

My puppy has the best temperament and super intelligent. At 5 months, he has knows sit, down, paw, high five, spin, roll over, stay, and come. But we do lots of training daily! Here’s a photo of Momo a couple days ago.


----------



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you so much for the reply!! I will definitely check them out! Momo is adorable by the way!


----------



## Jesssluu (Jan 30, 2021)

Not a problem! Good luck with finding a pup. It’s a tough time finding a puppy right now and beware of the scams. There’s a lot going on in Ontario. I was scammed the first time and this was in July! It’s hard to find a place that is reasonable and won’t charge you an arm and a leg!


----------



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

I agree! I did so much research before settling on a place. I do believe they are legitimate so we’re just waiting for a litter that can be ours!


----------



## jules k (Feb 27, 2021)

anacockapoo said:


> I agree! I did so much research before settling on a place. I do believe they are legitimate so we’re just waiting for a litter that can be ours!


Hi! I am also from the GTA and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder. I was wondering which one you ended up going with?


----------



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

jules k said:


> Hi! I am also from the GTA and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder. I was wondering which one you ended up going with?


Hi! 
we ended up going with Halton Hills doodles, they breed Labradoodles and bernadoodles. I’m certain they are reputable as I’ve checked with other past clients as well  I also know someone who went with pets in the country and they are happy but I think their waiting list is really long. I also liked JS doodles but again their waiting list was fall 21/winter22. Halton hills posts their litter when confirmed and don’t keep waiting lists since the pandemic  lmk if you have any other questions!


----------



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

jules k said:


> Hi! I am also from the GTA and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder. I was wondering which one you ended up going with?


Hi! 
we ended up going with Halton Hills doodles, they breed Labradoodles and bernadoodles. I’m certain they are reputable as I’ve checked with other past clients as well  I also know someone who went with pets in the country and they are happy but I think their waiting list is really long. I also liked JS doodles but again their waiting list was fall 21/winter22. Halton hills posts their litter when confirmed and don’t keep waiting lists since the pandemic  lmk if you have any other questions!


----------



## anacockapoo (Jan 10, 2021)

jules k said:


> Hi! I am also from the GTA and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder. I was wondering which one you ended up going with?


Hi! 
we ended up going with Halton Hills doodles, they breed Labradoodles and bernadoodles. I’m certain they are reputable as I’ve checked with other past clients as well  I also know someone who went with pets in the country and they are happy but I think their waiting list is really long. I also liked JS doodles but again their waiting list was fall 21/winter22. Halton hills posts their litter when confirmed and don’t keep waiting lists since the pandemic  lmk if you have any other questions!


----------

